# puppy rawhide chew eaten whole... HELP



## rguy (Sep 13, 2013)

Help!!! Last night my cavalier 5 month old puppy ate a raw hide chew whole, everytime we looked at her she was fine and then went to take it off her and the chew was gone and she coughed a little bit... so were assuming she has swallowed it! After that happened she was fine and running around as usual and has been fine all night.... I now realise that you are not meant to give these to pups as they can swell in their stomach and dont digest and now I am really really worried!!!!!! I wouldnt of given her anything to chew at all if I had of known but we thought it was too big for her to swallow and a friend said that it would be ok to give her one to help her teeth! I dont really want to put her through having sedation for an xray if it is going to come out the other end but if its going to affect her in the long run I will do anything! Please help I am so upset and feel like a terrible owner  !!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would take her to your vet to ask their advice.


----------



## Portie (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree with dogless. There are some things I let go through B but not sure I would be comfortable about a whole rawhide as could do some damage. I would certainly ring the vet for some advice.

Fingers crossed all is okay.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I would agree with the advice you have already had, take her to the vets. It's not worth risking it to chance, rawhide can be evil stuff, hope she's ok the little tinker


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

rguy said:


> Help!!! Last night my cavalier 5 month old puppy ate a raw hide chew whole, everytime we looked at her she was fine and then went to take it off her and the chew was gone and she coughed a little bit... so were assuming she has swallowed it! After that happened she was fine and running around as usual and has been fine all night.... I now realise that you are not meant to give these to pups as they can swell in their stomach and dont digest and now I am really really worried!!!!!! I wouldnt of given her anything to chew at all if I had of known but we thought it was too big for her to swallow and a friend said that it would be ok to give her one to help her teeth! I dont really want to put her through having sedation for an xray if it is going to come out the other end but if its going to affect her in the long run I will do anything! Please help I am so upset and feel like a terrible owner  !!!


when you say whole how big was the piece? mine has done this a couple of times so i understand your concerns. give the vet a ring describe the situation and theyll let you know if you need to go in. they can tell alot just through touch as well so an xray may not be neccesary. make sure shes still going to the toilet ok and eating as well.


----------



## rguy (Sep 13, 2013)

About the size of a pen id say... length and width. We were planning on taking it off her like usual because she never usually gets anything off it at all but since its no where to be seen I assume shes swallowed it whole. She coughed abit at first and then was fine. I think we will probably run her down to the vets to be on he safe side. But just wanted other peoples past experience of this. I have rang home from work and she is still ok. Just worried!!


----------



## DawnsPAW (Oct 20, 2012)

Alfie swallowed a large piece of pizzle as a puppy. I phoned the vet who said he would probably be fine and to keep an eye on him and take him in if he showed signs of a problem (she gave me a list of what to look out for but I can't remember it all now). Fortunately he was fine, and the phone advice was free too.


----------



## rguy (Sep 13, 2013)

DawnsPAW said:


> Alfie swallowed a large piece of pizzle as a puppy. I phoned the vet who said he would probably be fine and to keep an eye on him and take him in if he showed signs of a problem (she gave me a list of what to look out for but I can't remember it all now). Fortunately he was fine, and the phone advice was free too.


Yeah, im hoping she will be fine. She has been playing as normal and no signs of pain or discomfort, still eating and drinking a and going to the toilet ok. But I wont be giving her them again till she is older!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Some signs to look out for which may indicate a blockage:

Vomiting
Hunched Posture
Diarrhea
Lack of stool
General discomfort
Drooling

You will get to know your dog which is essential when it comes to spotting when they are "off".

Generally speaking first point of call should be the vet though. Easily said but if you can get to a vet early enough they can give the dog something which makes them vomit up the stomach contents. Has to be done quickly before whatever it is has a chance to move to the intestines but it's useful to know for future. One of our dogs swallowed a surgical glove at one point which could have caused a lot of problems


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

rguy said:


> About the size of a pen id say... length and width. We were planning on taking it off her like usual because she never usually gets anything off it at all but since its no where to be seen I assume shes swallowed it whole. She coughed abit at first and then was fine. I think we will probably run her down to the vets to be on he safe side. But just wanted other peoples past experience of this. I have rang home from work and she is still ok. Just worried!!


im the same with mine. once a chew gets too small and i feel as though he may attempt to swallow it whole ill take it off him but sometime you dont get there in time. i moved to bigger ones that he can only take smaller pieces off as appose to get it down whole. yeh just pop her in to Vet it will stop you worrying


----------



## rguy (Sep 13, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Some signs to look out for which may indicate a blockage:
> 
> Vomiting
> Hunched Posture
> ...


It was past opening hours when it happened last night so I didnt know what to do or whether to find an out of hours vet! So I imagine it will be too late to make her sick now.


----------



## rguy (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help! I rang the vets yesterday and they said she will be fine as long as she hasnt been sick or coughing or anything which she isnt! And that these things are designed to break down with stomach acid because alot of dogs do it. Phewww!!!!!!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Good news that she is ok :thumbup1:


----------

